# Other Places Around The World > Asia, South Pacific & Australia >  >  Photo Book: Diving French Polynesia

## Jim Kelly-Evans

I've self-published the best of my underwater photos from our recent trip. My book is available on amazon.

https://amzn.com/1367420296

----------


## amyb

good luck, Jim

----------


## dadto6

Thank you for sharing Jim.  Hope you are doing well!!!

----------


## JEK

Knowing your photographic skills, I'm sure it is spectacular!

----------


## Bart -my real name-

Jim -
   That link doesn't work for me.  It may be because I'm blocked at work (but haven't had that problem with Amazon.com before) or it may be because "amazon" is not spelled out, or it may be something completely different.  Even when I spelled out "amazon" it too me to a "this page doesn't exist" page.

Just an FYI

----------


## andynap

Works fine here.  https://www.amazon.com/dp/1367420296/ref=cm_sw_su_dp

----------

